# WEST COAST FC - ECNL Tryouts



## West Coast FC - Girls (Apr 21, 2017)

*West Coast FC is pleased to announce ECNL Tryout Dates:*

*TRYOUTS:*

*Girls 2003 **ECNL/ECNL 2
Tuesday May 2  
Time=5:30-7:15 
Location=OCGP Field #1

Girls 2002 ECNL/ECNL 2 
Tuesday May 2 
Time=7:15-9 
Location= Field OCGP #1
*
*Girls 2001 **ECNL/ECNL 2**
Monday May 1 *
*Time=5:30-7:30 *
*Location=OCGP  Field#5 North lawn

 Girls 99/00 ECNL/ECNL 2*
*Wednesday May 3 
Time=5:30-7:30 
Location=OCGP Field#5 North Lawn*
* 
Thursday May 4 (Call back *invite only) all ages ECNL *
*Field=OCGP #1
03 5:30-7:15
02 5:30-7:15
99/00 7:15-9
01 7:15-9*

** OCGP = Orange County Great Park*
​


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (May 1, 2017)

Tryouts are this week!  Hope to see you on the Pitch!


----------



## ChipShot (May 5, 2017)

What is ECNL 2?


----------



## jojosoccer (May 5, 2017)

Do they have DA Reserve? Is that the same as ECNL 2?
Are the WCFC teams filled?


----------



## West Coast FC - Girls (May 8, 2017)

*West Coast FC is pleased to announce Addiotnal ECNL Tryout Dates:*​*​TRYOUTS:​**Girls 2002 ECNL
Tuesday May 23 *​*Time=5:30 - 7:30
Location= Field OCGP #1​*​** OCGP = Orange County Great Park

If you were unable to attend last weeks Tryouts for all other age groups please reach out to the Coaches at:

http://westcoastfc.org/tryouts/girls-tryouts

To make arrangements to attend a training session.​*


----------

